
Now 0-FOR-3, SPACEX'S ELON MUSK VOWS TO MAKE ORBIT - starpilot
http://www.wired.com/science/space/news/2008/08/musk_qa
======
jacquesm
Vouched for this link, it's actually quite interesting to see how this article
stood the test of time.

